
BURPPLE app for your epicurean adventures - zhiQ
http://www.greyreview.com/2012/05/08/introducing-burpple-the-smart-and-stylish-food-journal-app-for-your-epicurean-adventures/
======
elishaong
"Foodspotting is good for social discovery of dishes around you and acts like
a food guide. Fondu focuses more on eateries’ reviews. Chewsy allows you to
rate restaurant and its dishes. Ness recommend you restaurants through its
personal search engine, based on your profile. Forkly adds gamification to
social food sharing, by allowing users to earn influence points and become
tastemaker at a particular venue. DishPal tries to pack features like photo
styling and virtual potluck (a’la Pinwheel) to set itself apart.

For new social food sharing app Burpple, the abandonment of complexity seems
to be a primary goal."

This is a great way to introduce Burpple - it's smart, effortless and
beautiful.

